# Star fork vs. 75 fork - any difference?



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

What is the difference between the two forks? Anybody know?


----------



## ico (Feb 6, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> What is the difference between the two forks? Anybody know?


only in weight, as I heard from our colnago distributor.


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

fabsroman said:


> What is the difference between the two forks? Anybody know?


Yeah, it sure would be good to find out more information on these new 2008 Colnago "75" forks. It would appear this fork is positioned as the top model as it appears on the Colnago top model frames. As usual the Colnago website (which shows the 2008 models) is typically vague on this and other matters (frame weights for one). I would not hold my breath for any further technical details from that particular source. Inquiring minds would like to know the details on such stuff as; type of carbon used, reinforcing ribs?, weight, the differences from the "Star" fork (if there are any besides the name). 

Eventually Colnago will have to provide better, more complete, proper info on their frame products to compete in the marketplace. They have this prevailing business philosophy of arrogant superiority; its a Colnago, its the best and thats all you need to know. Maybe true, maybe not. I like some actual factual info to make an informed and educated choice. Campagnolo too once had their head in the sand in the late 1980s balking at index shifting... they were forced to acknowledge change or suffer their demise. Not exactly the same thing but it does involve the same underlying arrogant business attitude. Later.


----------



## optimieron (May 27, 2007)

I have a Colnago 75 Fork on mine (see my pictures in my earlier posts in this Colnago forum). I haven't a point of reference so I am not sure about the difference in ride but I suspect that it is only marginal. The shape is basically the same and the construction I gather is pretty much the same. I didn't get the chance to examine it up close, weigh it and such before my bike was built but will check what my LBS thoughts were if you like.

Michael


----------



## campagnoloneutron (Sep 15, 2005)

*2008 Colnago Carbon 75 fork info*

Here is a photo of the Carbon 75 fork from Colnago showroom in Italy (recent cycling news article). In this photo (the white and black fork), near the crown of the fork you can see that the raised rib profile continues up and around the crown to the brake bolt hole. This would be a unique profile to the physical structure of new Carbon 75 fork, making it visually distinguishable from the Star fork upon examination. Colnago did not mention this but did state that the weight was less and is quoted as follows:
Colnago has added a completely new fork to the Extreme Power model, the Carbon 75 fork. "The new Carbon 75 fork used on the Extreme Power model weighs 340 grams, lighter than the previous Star model," said Colnago.

For comparison one US source shows the weight of the current version Star for to be 375 grams. The current Star does have an raised rib profile running up the fork starting about 3 cm from the fork tip and getting wider as it goes up the fork, ending just below the crown. The Carbon 75 appears to continue the raised rib onto the crown area sweeping back to the brake bolt area.

I did not notice this physical difference on Optimierons Carbon 75 fork in his original photo posted earlier likely due to the lighting angle and the airbrush paint stripes running up the fork. (I put his photo here too for quick comparison... hope he does not mind). I think it is there but I mistook it previously for an airbrush stripe. As he has the real thing (according to the graphics) perhaps he can let us know for sure and maybe take another close-up photo showing this aspect more clearly.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

I wish my Star fork weighed 375 grams. I weighed it before it was cut, and it came in at 499 grams. That extra 124 grams is a big difference. Hopefully, the 75 fork does weigh considerably less.


----------



## optimieron (May 27, 2007)

Hi,

Will post a couple of other pictures of the fork for you all very soon.

Michael


----------



## optimieron (May 27, 2007)

*Photos of my Star 75 Fork*

Sorry for the delay. Here a couple more pictures. Been away on business in Europe. Hope these might answer some questions.

Michael


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

I think it weights about 20 grams less than the star. The only real reason for it is because Ernesto Colnago is 75 years old this year.


----------



## tri3990 (Jul 1, 2011)

*2008 C50 with a Star fork?*

Hello All. First time poster and in the market for my first Colnago. I am looking at a C50 said to be a 2008 frame, but it has a Star fork rather than a Carbon 75. Does anybody know if some of the 2008 C50s came with a Star fork before the changeover to Carbon 75, or did the changeover occur with the model year? Thanks.


----------



## Lionel (Nov 22, 2004)

I have a 2008 C50 that I bought new in 2008 and it came with a Star Fork.


----------



## tri3990 (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks, Lionel. How do you like your C50? I am certainly looking forward to getting my hands on one.


----------



## Lionel (Nov 22, 2004)

I like it. I ride some of my other non carbon bikes more but it's hard to go wrong with a C50


----------



## lightweight (May 10, 2011)

I was just thinking about this the other day...from what i have noticed in 2008 the C50 and Extreme C came with the Star fork while the EP came with the 75.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

lightweight said:


> I was just thinking about this the other day...from what i have noticed in 2008 the C50 and Extreme C came with the Star fork while the EP came with the 75.


Old thread revival! 

I have a 2008 Ext C that came with a 75 fork. From what I have seen from Colnago, they don't stick too closely to unformity. Some 2001-2004 C40s have Ti BB shells while others are Al. Some have replaceable derailleur hangars while others don't. Some have serial numbers while others don't. You get the idea.

That being said......I love LOVE my Colnago Ext C. I like my Colnago Mix. I can't wait to ride my 2002/3? Colnago. Wondering how it will compare to my Ext C.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

when will it be ready ? we are waiting to see the results


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Salsa_Lover said:


> when will it be ready ? we are waiting to see the results


Probably another 4weeks. I can't wait. I have a Record 11 group eagerly waiting to adorn my C40. 

Hey Andres, are you looking for a C40 in 56? There is a GEO scheme on ebay with Record 10 and Ksyriums. Starting at $1500 and no bids yet. You should pick it up since this is your proper size.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh no, I should not have looked for it, now there will not be peace for me the next 2 days 

BTW on the first search I only typed C40 and lots of boobies and bras showed..... then I figured out that C40 is a bra size in the US 

BTW there is a C50 on Geo PJ at R&A NOS.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Oh no, I should not have looked for it, now there will not be peace for me the next 2 days
> 
> BTW on the first search I only typed C40 and lots of boobies and bras showed..... then I figured out that C40 is a bra size in the US
> 
> BTW there is a C50 on Geo PJ at R&A NOS.


Do it! Do it! Do it! Do it! Do it!

Here is my plan for you. Buy the 56 C40 GEO for ~ $1500 (that would a great deal) and you are set for the C40. Then take your Record 10 parts off of your 54 C40 and sell the fameset. You can probably get close to what you paid for it since it is low mileage and in great condition. Then you can swap out your Dura Ace parts on your Ext C or your other Ext P and sell the DA group. Put the R10 from your old C40 onto the Ext C or the other Ext P. That way you are much close to becoming all campy!


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

well, I started a 12-steps program and looks like this

Keep only 3 Colnagos
1 for sportive rides ( EP/SR11/Boras )
1 for comfort rides ( C50/R11/OP32x3 )
1 classic for winter riding ( C40/R10/Neutron)

and

1 commuter ( CX Frame/Centaur Triple/Centaur 32x3 )

That's it.

The EP 54 will go for sale at the start of next season, including the DA C50 wheels

On the Extreme C I still haven't decided. I stripped it down so I have the frame and a full Record 11 Group to build it, but I am hesitating. maybe I will build it, maybe I will rebuild it with DA and sell it. I have set a dedaline, I have a guy coming on the 9th to buy the DA-C24 carbon tubulars, if he buys them I build them on R11 if not I rebuild them on DA and put it for sale next season start.

Now... I have my eyes on many Dream frames as I would prefer that as a bad weather bike and not the C-40....


decisions, decisions...


----------



## tri3990 (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for your input Lightweight and Ride-Fly. The more I research, the more I think Ride-Fly has it right re Colnago not being too worried about uniformity. In any event, I have a bit more comfort that I am looking at a 2008 frame.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

tri3990 said:


> Thanks for your input Lightweight and Ride-Fly. The more I research, the more I think Ride-Fly has it right re Colnago not being too worried about uniformity. In any event, I have a bit more comfort that I am looking at a 2008 frame.


Usually, you can tell the model year of the frame based upon the color scheme. Usually, the color schemes are different between model years.


----------



## tri3990 (Jul 1, 2011)

It was the paint job as well as the fork issue that led me to think I may be looking at an earlier than 2008 frame. I don't have any good photos of the bike I am looking at. It may be a 2008 STSL, but I will photgraph it next time I see it and try to figure it out, failing which I may post photos and let the experts in the Colnago forum weigh in.


----------



## tri3990 (Jul 1, 2011)

Further to my last post, attached are some photos of the C50 I am looking at buying. It is pretty clearly a PR04. Can anyone help me out with model year? I know the PR04 was common in the 2004 and 2005 model years, but this frame is said to be a 2008 and I have not located any 2008 PR04s on the Web. /Users/petersonsheryl/Desktop/IMG_4693.jpg/Users/petersonsheryl/Desktop/IMG_4692.jpg/Users/petersonsheryl/Desktop/IMG_4691.jpg/Users/petersonsheryl/Desktop/IMG_4689.JPG


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

tri3990 said:


> Further to my last post, attached are some photos of the C50 I am looking at buying. It is pretty clearly a PR04. Can anyone help me out with model year? I know the PR04 was common in the 2004 and 2005 model years, but this frame is said to be a 2008 and I have not located any 2008 PR04s on the Web. /Users/petersonsheryl/Desktop/IMG_4693.jpg/Users/petersonsheryl/Desktop/IMG_4692.jpg/Users/petersonsheryl/Desktop/IMG_4691.jpg/Users/petersonsheryl/Desktop/IMG_4689.JPG


No photos were attached, and the link you posted does not work. However, I am familiar with the PR schemes because I was thinking about getting the red one in mid 2006 when I finally decided on going with a Cristallo in NS03 which was the 2006 scheme. The PR schemes have not been offered since 2005, but some retailers (e.g., Maestro) do retro paint schemes.

Ultimately, I would weigh the frame to try and figure it out because the newer C50s were made from high modulus carbon fiber and supposedly weighed less. My C50, without fork, weighs 1,200 grams and it is definitely a 2008, maybe even a 2009, since I ordered it at the end of August when the factory was closed and right before it was re-opened in September.

At the end of the day, I would be VERY, VERY skeptical of this frame of yours being a 2008 if it is a PR paint scheme.


----------



## tri3990 (Jul 1, 2011)

Sorry. Newbie in action. Here are the photos.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

fabs is right, 

the PR paintschemes are from 2004-2005, 2006-2008 had the NS, WX and the ST paintschemes on Star forks, 2009 the ST on many colors and TW on Carbon75 forks 

that frame is probably from 2005


----------



## tri3990 (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for your input Fabs and Salsa. It's too bad because this is a local bike - a rare opportunity to inspect, ride and avoid extra costs. For a variety of reasons, I would like to buy a newer model year C50 and I am not in love with the PR04 paint design.

One thing I noted on my test ride last night is that I felt a bit bunched up in the cockpit, albeit I did not adjust the saddle back on the rails and the handlebars seemed to be up higher than I am used to. I ride a couple of 51cm. Cervelos, but I wonder if I wouldn't be better off on a 52cm. C50. Any thoughts on C50 sizing relative to other bike manufacturers? Cheers.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

tri3990 said:


> Thanks for your input Fabs and Salsa. It's too bad because this is a local bike - a rare opportunity to inspect, ride and avoid extra costs. For a variety of reasons, I would like to buy a newer model year C50 and I am not in love with the PR04 paint design.
> 
> One thing I noted on my test ride last night is that I felt a bit bunched up in the cockpit, albeit I did not adjust the saddle back on the rails and the handlebars seemed to be up higher than I am used to. I ride a couple of 51cm. Cervelos, but I wonder if I wouldn't be better off on a 52cm. C50. Any thoughts on C50 sizing relative to other bike manufacturers? Cheers.


If you are buying a Colnago, you HAVE to really like the paint scheme. That is part of the passion. If the paint scheme isn't doing much for you right now, it will not get any better. Just move on to something else that you really like.


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

*2005 imo*

Or perhaps an early 2006. Not a 2008.


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

*Colnago sizing*

Normally if a colnago is sized right your saddle should be centered on the rails, the stem should normal (110 120) and your weight should be centered, i've never felt cramped or stretched on a Nag compared to any other bike sized the same........but then again it's not your bike and you'd have to adjust it a bit maybe


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Where to begin.. First off, you shouldn't be buying a Colnago as a first bike. So assuming you've ridden before now, just take the measurements off your current bike that fits you correctly and compare them. No one here can tell you whether a Colnago has similar geometry to another bike without first knowing what size you are looking at, and what you currently ride.


----------



## tri3990 (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you all for your input. I must not have made my self clear. I was not asking for advice on fitting a Colnago C50, just for input on whether any C50 owners had a sense that the C50 frame feels small relative to other manufacturers' frames of the same size. By way of example, and as noted in my earlier post, I currently ride two 51 cm. Cervelos, but a 51.5 cm. Pinarello Paris is much too big for me. In any event, this is all academic now as I bought a 51 cm. Cervelo S3 yesterday, so the Colnago will have to wait (unless I can convince my wife that I presently need a fourth bike). Cheers.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

tri3990 said:


> Thank you all for your input. I must not have made my self clear. I was not asking for advice on fitting a Colnago C50, just for input on whether any C50 owners had a sense that the C50 frame feels small relative to other manufacturers' frames of the same size. By way of example, and as noted in my earlier post, I currently ride two 51 cm. Cervelos, but a 51.5 cm. Pinarello Paris is much too big for me. In any event, this is all academic now as I bought a 51 cm. Cervelo S3 yesterday, so the Colnago will have to wait (unless I can convince my wife that I presently need a fourth bike). Cheers.


If you convinced her that you NEED three, convincing her that you NEED four shouldn't be that much harder.

Colnago sizes its frames different than most manufacturers. Actually, nowadays I don't know if any manufacturers follow any sort of standard. In the 80's it was pretty simple. Almost everything was traditional geometry and sized c-c. Colnago sizes its frames c-t. I ride a 51 c-c but need a 53 or 54 Colnago.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

^ Fabs rep power 42978?!! 

Hit me quick!


----------

